# Dwarf Hamster going bald!



## Curious Owl (Jan 27, 2011)

I've got two Russian dwarf hamsters and I've recently noticed that one is balding on her back. I took her to the vet, but they didn't seem to have a clue, they didn't even realize what breed of hamster she was! They've treated her for mite, just in case, and did a skin scrape and a test for ringworm which came back clear, but despite a fortnight or so after being treated with the mite treatment, her hair isn't showing any signs of growing back. She is only a few months old, so I don't think it can be related to age. Her litter mate has no bald patches, and they haven't been fighting or anything... any advice from someone experienced with hamsters is really appreciated


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what size is your wheel? could her back be rubbing on the spindle as she runs?


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

I know you said not fighting but I had two male robos & one started showing bald patches but my problem was at nights they were fighting. Luckily my dad worked nightshift at the time so that's how we found out. Once they were separated was fine. 
I also had a Syrian who lived alone that started balding vet gave me drops for water & she was diagnosed with hormone imbalance. not sure if helps hope she gets better soon.


----------

